# Feelin' frustrated and crappy



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

I just started my period this morning. To add insult to injury, IBS is in full swing. As you probably know, I am trying desparately to get pregnant and had such high hopes for this cycle. After my laparoscopy last month, my dr told me I had a six-month window to get pregnant before the endo comes back. We tried everything this month -fert. drugs, injections, suppositories and still nothing. I'm tired of hearing friends and family tell me to "just relax and it'll happen." This of course comes from women who had very litle trouble getting pregnant and didn't have to go through surgery, drugs, shots, suppositories, weekly dr visits, lots of blood tests, painful procedures, wacky hormones, mood swings and disappointment month after month. I know they're just trying to help and I guess they don't know what else to say to me. I feel so defective. Thanks for letting me vent ladies. It helps.


----------



## Serendipity (Oct 14, 2001)

I am sorry to hear that you're having a tough time. I hope for the best..Out of curiousity, have you ever considered adoption?~m


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Casey,I bet you do feel miserable. It's hard when you want something so bad and can't get it. I'll say a prayer for you.Jennifer


----------

